# Eclipse will nicht :/



## ghostr3 (31. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
ich versuche seit einer stunde eclipse zu starten.
Und zwar: eclipse lädt und dann steht da unable to load extractionfile".
ich habe eclipse neu gedownloadet; installiert, registry gelöscht und festplatte bereinigt.
kjönntet ihr mir helfen?


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2012)

Die alten Alten Konfigurationen auch schon gelöscht?

Workspace/.metadata, %USER_HOME%/.eclipse und natürlich im Eclipse Ordner unter config die Ordner.


----------



## ghostr3 (31. Aug 2012)

Ich hab sogar schon nen schredder probiert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2012)

Genaue Fehlermeldungen und log Einträge?

*verschoben*


----------



## ghostr3 (31. Aug 2012)

**** dich du spast jetzt liest das ehh keiner


----------



## ARadauer (31. Aug 2012)

so macht man sich beliebt ;-)


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2012)

Werde gleich mal bei der Sulzer GmbH anrufen und ihnen erklären dass ihr Praktikant im Internet surft und Leute beleidigt 

*geschlossen*


----------

